# Anybody get updated from SFSU?



## shuai (Apr 5, 2016)

I applied SFSU's Film graduate program but receive no replies. Anybody get admitted?


----------



## Alok NR (Apr 9, 2018)

shuai said:


> I applied SFSU's Film graduate program but receive no replies. Anybody get admitted?


Hi Did you choose SFSU over your other options. If yes could you tell me how the experiece there has been so far. If no pls share your reason to choose not to. I have been accepted to SFSU myself and its proving to be a little hard to get info on the sCHool.


----------

